# ACSI Card Renewal - 2012 ?



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Bought my first ACSI Card this year and made extensive use of it, which certainly more than repaid the modest outlay.
Question: Will I receive a renewal notice for 2012 or do I go through application procedure again ? Is the CD option better than the book ?
If you are an ACSI user...what was your best stopover? Mine Camping Calpemar, Calpe, Spain.

Regards Bryandh


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

You buy the card/book on an annual basis, the CD is an optional extra.

If you have a Snooper Sat Nav they have the Acsi database built in, not sure how that is updated.


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

For the avoidance of doubt regarding OP.
Do the ACSI People send out annual renewal invitation ? I am aware that CD is optional....is it a better option ?


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

No reminders sent out, they last for 1 calendar year. Cant comment on the CD option as we have never taken the CD option. Presume you would need a lappy with you to use it.
We have the database on our sat nav which was updated last year but I dont know the routine yet for updating it in future.
Sorry I cant help further


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Never bothered with the DVD.

ACSI offer a free download of the GPS co-ordinates, which can be installed as pushpins on Autoroute. >>> Click here <<<. Download the Garmin ones. They come as .csv files which Autoroute will accept.

You have the best of both worlds then - the book to get the details and an accurate position of the campsites on the map.

All you need then is a GPS dongle! :wink:

Dave

Edited for clarity.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*CD*

CD/DVD does not come with the €11/13/15 camping card.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

I signed up for automatic 2 year renewal, so towards the end of this year I am expecting to get the 2012 book and card.

As I have posted before.........
1. The DVD covers ALL the sites on the ACSI database, and comes with comprehensive mapping and search facilities. BUT it does not show which sites offer the off-peak discounted prices. Yes, you will need your laptop or netbook.
2. The book, which is sold separately, covers ONLY the discount sites, and incorporates a "membership/ID" card which you will need to secure the discounted prices. Also included is a map, but it is pretty crowded in some areas and difficult to locate sites.

Most of the discount sites which we have used were very good, but some were dire - never to be visited again.


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

I signed up for the 2 year automatic renewal as its cheaper and the card pays for itself. I emailed them towards the end of december as I hadn't receive the book and card... then a few months later got sent a copy of the DVD as they hadn't replied to my email quick enough apparently...
I tend to use the website and wouldnt go out to buy the dvd but then I don't tour very much, if you were away it could be handy if you couldnt get internet connection 8)


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We have, this year, both the book and the cd. I find

Book : easier to flick back and forward between sites, for comparison and know these are the discount sites
CD has more sites as it includes those which don't offer discounts.
I personally prefer the book for searching/comparison

Sue


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Book*

Hi

I have the book only.

My favourite site I stayed on was without doubt Camping Baia Verde at Manerba del Garda

The worst one - not too bad all considered - was Camping Bagatelle Avignon. Not so much as not nice, just old and totally covered by trees, but the location, just opposite the Pont D'Avignon make up for it.

On our ten week trip, all the sites bar two I think were ACSI. Details of all these sites we stayed on are on the blog

The ACSI scheme is well worth the money.

Russell


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Last time I had the dvd it had All the sites o including the discounted ones


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

I have used the book and have the DVD loaded onto my laptop.

The book is most convenient for us, my wife looks up the details and I enter the co-ordinates into my satnav.

The DVD is very useful for planning and particularly useful very early in the season when a lot of sites are closed. I met a very friendly ACSI inspector on a site in France last year and he allowed me to load the program onto my laptop.    

The DVD does show the discounts if you know where to look.

It is possible to narrow down the search by clicking on the ADDITIONAL button near the top left of the screen. You can then select a date range and you can also specify CampingCardACSI and it will only show the sites which give the discount to card bearers.

Check the CampingCardACSI box and select Options to enter the date range, only those offering a discount will be shown. Select a site and when the new window opens click the Camping Card tab to view the discounts offered and the times they are available.


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

The devil, they say, is in the detail and of course the answers are in the website small print which perhaps I should have read before posting my query...... just lazy I guess :lol: 

I have just registered for 2 year subscription which reduces price to 9.95 + postage, which means I will automatically receive my copy each year until cancelled, after initial two year period.

DVD shows all sites, 8000+ but does not include discount card which seems to be a strange anomaly, as we have always been asked for card before discount was given.

NB: Discount prices for 2012, shown on web page for subscriptions, will be €12, €14, €16, a modest enough increase.

Many thanks for all the answers.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

fyi Outdoorbits has secured the rights to be a UK ASCI Agent for 2012 and so the ACSI 2012 CampingCard book is now available for Pre-Order from our site now  afaik we are the first outlet advertising the 2012 edition for sale 

http://www.outdoorbits.com/acsi-campingcard-uk-2012-p-2118.html

[img acsi:1ea12832a8]http://www.outdoorbits.com/images/books/acsi-2012-card.jpg[/img:1ea12832a8]


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

I use the DVD and don't bother hauling the book around as the DVD shows everything the book does (including sites with discounted rates) and the software is very useful for trip planning.

S


----------

